# 65 body lift



## ric80low (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm ready to lift the body off the frame. The body is completely stripped down. I'm not sure where to attatch the lifting straps, and i don't know if i have to brace anything. Trying to avoid any damage to body. The car is a hard top.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What we did with a '67 recently was to slide an iron beam (you could use stout lumber) under the floor at both ends of the torque box area. one beam at the front of the front door opening before the firewall, and the other behind the door, just in front of the wheel opening. That way, there was about 3 feet of beam projecting out each side to grab/jack/support. It took some doing, but we did it with jacks, caution, and patience. We did not use straps. With straps, you need to be REALLY careful not to crush the sheetmetal, especially at the 1/4 panels....'65's have those long, flat panels that are really easy to "oil can" or tweak. Be careful, and do NOT be in a hurry when you're doing this.


----------



## ric80low (Oct 30, 2009)

That makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If you have an engine hoist, I've seen people use the seat belt bolts to form a 4 point harness and lift it from inside with the hoist.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Did my 65 using an A frame lift on the front, hooking into the left and right firewall openings (square openings on front lower firewall) where the frame mounts are, using a chain with hooks. At rear used an engine lift using the trunk latch as a lifting point. I did brace the door openings with steel tubing just for an extra safety margin. Actually did this alone with no problems. After lifting high enough, I was able to roll the frame forward, out from under the body and thru the A frame .
Hope this helps.

rich


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i put jack stands at the ends of the rocker panels. then remove the rear axle, drop the frame down, and slide it out of the front.


----------

